# Dirt, street, trial in Mainz  ????



## JU CCR (25. August 2007)

Hallo.
I come from France and I don't speak German yet that's why I write you in english.
Last years, I rode near Lyon (dirt, street, ) and now I'm in Mainz for 3 years. I have no bike here and I want to buy one. But I don't know what:
 I hesitate between a trial bike and a dirt/street bike.
My question is:
-Is there somewhere near Mainz to do Dirt, skate park?
-Are there meeting of people who ride in street?
   (Tourism info: Lyon: every Wednesday at 9h pm meeting on "Place Belcoure")
- Is there trial biker in Mainz?
- at last, can you  give me information about riding in the Mainz area (Rheinland-Pfalz/ Hessen) which is very nice?
Schönen Dank!


----------



## regiesoer (26. August 2007)

hey dude. welcome to germany!
we mainly ride our MTBs on dirt & sometimes some street (more street BMX in mainz). I have only seen one trialer in mainz but this doesn't mean, there aren't any!
in mainz there are the "old brickyard" trails (alte ziegelei). should be 3 lines and 2 seperate bigger doubles by now. there is a little skatepark at the river rhine but it's hard to ride on, if there are a lot of skater. there are some more small skateparks in the suburbs, but they are mostly shitty. furthermore we are currently working on a indoor dirt line for the winter. in worms (less than 1 hour by car or train) there are some trails too, that are really nice. in darmstadt (same distance) there is a really good street bmx park. in ginsheim (half an hour by bike) there are some trails too but they are pretty rotten by now... in ingelheim (half an hour by car) there are some trails too. in wiesbaden (20 minutes by train) there is a small skate hall (i think wednesday is bike day).
so for mainz i'd recommend either a hardtail mtb or even a bmx bike (they do street way more than us mountainbiker).
ride on,
T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (27. August 2007)

Hi,

in (or around) Mainz are several trialers (at least 6 I know of), which meet sometimes in Mainz for riding.

For Trials, have a look at the german trials subforum here: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=90

Best Regards, Thomas


----------

